# 5D3 shooting my cat at ISO 51k at 6:30 a.m.



## pedro (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, I know it has been done before. But this morning I was shooting my cat at ISO 51200 in an almost dark bedroom at 6:30 a.m. today. Canon 5D3, Canon EF 50 F/1.4 @ F/1.6, 1/40 sec. While a small amount of ambiental light fingered into the room I manually focussed at the animals ears which I saw better than it's eyes, therefore the face is slightly out of focus. Photograph above: no NR applied. Photograph below: NR value in both Luminance Noise & Chromniance Noise: 14 out of 20 in Canon's free software Digital Photo Professional. This goes way beyond my wildest enthusiast amateur dreams! Watch it in full mode, although due to reduction in post for webupload the difference is less obvious. But the pic without NR looks as grainy as back in the filmdays...But that's quite awesome at these ISOs! 8)




BildpaketKLEIN by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## hpmuc (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, impressive, indeed. And I still have a 5D2 .... 
However, but maybe that's because I still partly shoot film, I prefer the image without NR. While the NR obviously looks excellent for the out-of-focus background, I think some detail in the fur of the cat is lost.


----------



## skinkfoot (Jan 11, 2013)

I as well was completely blown away with the high iso of my 5d mk iii, I shot a concert at 25k, with noise, but, completely acceptable. Also, I have finally been getting amazing shots with my 50 1.4.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 11, 2013)

Pretty impressive, as are your other night shots. 

Does this mean you sleep with your 5D as well as the cat ? ;D


----------



## pedro (Jan 11, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Pretty impressive, as are your other night shots.
> 
> Does this mean you sleep with your 5D as well as the cat ? ;D



@Sporgon: LOL. No, the cat sneaks in every morning. Attached to the bedroom there is a balcony where it normally sleeps in its "nest". So, my wife let it in...The room although slightly enlighted was still very dark. I could hardly see the cat... But the 5D did 8) I am amazed by these shots. Even the one w/o NR looks usable. I appreciate your comments related to my nightphotography. Cheers, Pedro.

To the other fellow posters: Thanks for contributing!


----------



## tron (Jan 11, 2013)

pedro said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty impressive, as are your other night shots.
> ...


Still it is obvious that you sleep with your camera ;D


----------



## rpt (Jan 11, 2013)

tron said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Doesn't everybody?


----------



## pedro (Jan 11, 2013)

You know, the 5D3 has its place in the bag next to my bed. Others have books on their bedside table. My 5D sits next to it in its bag, always eager to explore the available light 8)


----------



## tron (Jan 11, 2013)

pedro said:


> You know, the 5D3 has its place in the bag next to my bed. Others have books on their bedside table. My 5D sits next to it in its bag, always eager to explore the available light 8)


Well, you just have to clarify: Is the camera bag closed, semi-open or open ? ;D


----------



## pedro (Jan 11, 2013)

closed of course! 8)


----------



## jcns (Jan 11, 2013)

is it me or my screen or do I see sever banding?


----------



## tron (Jan 11, 2013)

pedro said:


> closed of course! 8)


That way the camera is safe from ... the cat ;D 

Also, you do not want your picture taken... by the cat ;D ;D


----------



## pedro (Jan 11, 2013)

jcns said:


> is it me or my screen or do I see sever banding?



Where do you think to see severe banding? Well, it is an 51k pic...


----------



## rpt (Jan 11, 2013)

tron said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > closed of course! 8)
> ...


Yep! I have my camera bag closed too. With two dogs and a cat in the house, I do not want them to even attempt competing with me!

I am the "Man" of the house and I have my wife's permission to say so!


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 11, 2013)

The 5D3 is such an incredible camera. I just got mine two days ago and it really does blow my 5D2 out of the water as far as ISO noise is concerned above 6400. 

The shot without noise reduction is very usable. Nice cat!


----------



## bycostello (Feb 6, 2013)

nice...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 11, 2013)

jcns said:


> is it me or my screen or do I see sever banding?



Love it!!!!!

You can see severe banding... horizontal on the cat's neck and vertical in the center of the head...


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 11, 2013)

rpt said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > pedro said:
> ...


I wish my wife would let me say so...

Impressive pictures, I have a hard time getting the high ISO looking better than they do with my 5D3. I'm working on other settings and improving my skills so hopefully one day.


----------



## pedro (Feb 13, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



You know, it was a real long shutter speed at 1/40 handheld and almost wide open. I really hope Canon stays at 22 MP with the 5Ds while the sensors and ISOs improve accordingly. Wish a next or overnext body will enable us to shoot ISO 51k equivalent to ISO 25k IQ today.


----------

